# Modern Arnis Minute #3 - Two Handed Weapons



## James Miller (Aug 31, 2010)

*Modern Arnis Minute #3 - Two Handed Weapons*

This issue of "The Modern Arnis Minute" is on why you would practice Double Stick attacks.

[yt]hHl4y_ihMkw[/yt]


----------

